# Open/Halter shows questions



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What breed is your horse? There's different criteria for English-type, gaited, or arab/saddlebred types. For a typical Western stock horse, you'll need a show outfit with a hat, shirt, belt, and showmanship pants. A leather halter, with or without silver, will need to be on the horse and not too loose. You'll need a leather lead with a chain, which you have to thread through the halter in a specific way.

Make sure your horse walks and trots by your side with a nice, clean halt. Teach your horse to stand square, and you'll be golden. The main thing judged is the horse's conformation, but most judges will dock points for an unsquare halt, breaking of gait, and incorrect presentation.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay thanks!
My horse is a QH and we ride western.
Where can you find quality leather falters and leather lead lines with a chain online for a decent price?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

TeddybearLove said:


> Where can you find quality leather falters and leather lead lines with a chain online for a decent price?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That depends a little bit on what you're looking for in quality. I only paid $50 US for my western show halter, but it's an entry level halter, not of extremely high quality in terms of the components. A Google search should bring up more websites. 

Western Show Tack (I actually have the Royal King show halter at the bottom of the Customer Picks sidebar)

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com: Search (Chick's won't sort out the show stuff from the bling-y nylon, but there are several pages of halters with a few entry-level setups)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

For state fair I think you can get away with wearing a long sleeve button up western style blouse with a pair of jeans and a western belt. I will go on the assumption that a cowboy hat and boots are a must. 

In halter classes folks can really spend a ton of money on outfits but I think you'll be fine with the above if it is all you have.

As for the halter, do make sure it's leather if you can. I does not HAVE to have silver but most everyone there will have bling. You do need to have a chain so make sure your horse can be handled with one. 

As stated above, you want the horse to walk and jog by your side and to stand squarely. You'll want to clip/trim ears, nose, muzzle, legs, etc. Probably want to hoof black as well.

Good luck!


----------

